

Ask HN: (off topic) Summer school for my 6yo - eaxitect

I&#x27;m planning to be in SV this summer. I&#x27;m looking for an English Lang. School (for Int&#x27;l) for my 6yo daughter. Any suggestions?
======
MichaelCrawford
Ask my friend Gunilla Leavitt; she's a Swedish immigrant. Both her daughters
are grown now but they were very young when they came to America.

[http://thegoldenfleece.com/](http://thegoldenfleece.com/)

~~~
eaxitect
Thanks a lot...

